# Vi



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 22, 2018)

> We say about the machine that it is complete in the Turing sense, when it is possible to implement each algorithm with it. It was widely believed that Z3 did not meet these requirements because he did not have conditional instructions, giving priority to the US ENIAC computer from 1944. In 1998 Raúl Rojas proved that on the Z3 machine it is possible to implement a Turing machine, arithmetically simulating conditional statements [2] and indirect addressing, which meant that the computer is theoretically complete in the Turing sense.
> (...) The Z3 was a machine ahead of its time [footnote needed]. Modern computers, despite the fact that they are based on electronic circuits, in terms of their operation is closer to this German project than to the  American ENIAC [needed footnote]. The reasons why he was not widely known were political and social - after the war, the main center of computer science development was the United States, and it was there that, independently, a number of solutions previously used in Z1 and Z3 computers were invented and popularized.


 https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z3

Date of production 1969,





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi - release date 1976 

??????????????????


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 23, 2018)

User11 said:


> ??????????????????


I feel exactly the same about your post.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwro


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_tube


----------

